# HELP please - abdominal fat pad biopsy



## lindacoder (Oct 12, 2010)

pt presents with congestive heart failure, needing to rule out amyloidosis.  OP note reads:

Abdomen was prepped with Chlorhexidine and draped in the normal fashion. An elliptical incision was made on the lower abdomen including skin and subcutaneous tissue down to the fascia. This was then resected sharply and passed as specimen. Hemostatis was obtained with cautery. Local anesthesia was used throughout the area. The wound was then closed in layers with a 3-0 Vicryl suture deeply. The skin was closed with subcuticular 4-0 Monocryl. Dressings of steri-strips and gauzed were applied. 

Pathology gives measurement of 5 x 2.5 x 1.5 cm with no diagnostic abnormalities recognized.  There is nothing in the musculoskeletal section and feel that 11100 doesn't quite fit either.  Any suggestions for CPT and ICD-9???  Thanks


----------



## deborahcook4040 (Oct 13, 2010)

It should be the 11100, but you should also be using an intermediate repair 2.6 to 7.5 cm code (12032) for the closure, since 11100 only includes a 1 layer closure. As for ICD, I don't really have any information - I don't have much experience with cardiology; do all patients with CHF get tested for amyloidosis, or is there a specific reason the physician thought this patient might have it?


----------

